# Our aspiring poodle



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes you can do agility with a neutered dog. You can do any of the performance events with a neutered/spayed pet. They only need to be intact for conformation. Now is a good time to be getting him into classes. I generally recommend a good basic obedience/focus class first as that will be needed in agility too. I will warn you agility can be addictive..*G*


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much... I am really excited about it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do be rather careful about too much jumping or leaping in such a young pup. Small dogs are less prone to joint damage than large ones, but all out jumping is best kept till he is 12+ months. There are lots of things you can be doing that will get him off to a good start in agility in the meantime - obedience, puppy pre-agility, tug toy and crate training, etc, etc.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I read in one book, not to let a pup do weaves or at least a lot of weaves until the plates close (11-12 months??). It has something to do with the constant twisting but I'm guessing the author meant constant, daily weaving.

Yeah, obedience classes have paid off, made our agility training so much easier. Commands, hand signals, targetting, stays...it was a smooth transition. So...much...fun!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Our kennel club gives agility classes but will not take dogs until they are a year old. I ran Lucy through a tunnel that I have here, and I have to admit that she was always jumping on her own - but I wouldn't have put her over jumps while she was still young.


----------

